

Ask HN: I'm launching a story-telling site next Monday. Review my site? - smarterchild

Not too long ago I made a site for playing Choose Your Own Adventure-like books by email...<p>Last Friday, I realized that I should share the writing tools with everyone for National Novel Writing Month! Unfortunately, that's in a week or so.<p>I just updated the landing pages:<p>http://adventurecow.com<p>http://adventurecow.com/init/default/writers_corner<p>What do you all think? Clear? (Needs more color?)<p>Thanks! -C
======
vital101
I like the idea, but I think it could be more polished. For instance, once
into a story, you have to keep hunting and clicking the "next page" link.
Maybe an image would be better there. Also, being able to navigate pages using
the arrow keys would be fantastic.

Also, from the landing page it's entirely clear what the site is about.

~~~
smarterchild
Entirely or not entirely? (suggestions on rewording?)

